# Where to buy Amoxicilin or Gentamycin meds for fish???



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have a female betta with really cloudy eyes (cloudiness ONLY on the cornea/iris).
Her behavior is perfectly normal, but I suspect it is a bacterial infection.
After doing some research, I found this website which suggests to treats these symptoms with Amoxicilin or Gentamycin.
Sadly they are out of stock of the products, does anybody know where I can find one of these meds in Vancouver?

Thanks in advance!

ps: photo of my betta for reference








Nicolas


----------

